# Radio static



## popie (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a 1987 hardbody pickup. When I bought the truck 10 years ago, it had a stock radio. There was no static at all on the radio. But it had no cd. I had a new one put in at circuit city but it had bad radio static . They couldn't stop it and I had them take out the radio. I bought one and put it in myself . It had bad static too. After putting in a capacitor on the power wire and a ground loop isolator in line with the amp, I determined that it was coming in from the antenta. In fact if a portable radio is put in the cab, it has the same static. I tried an antenta filter but it made no differents. The static is only on the AM band. There is one high powered radio station that does come in good. 
I've just put on new radio suppressor plugs and wires. 
Could the alternator be causing it?? 
It has allot of ground wires around the engine. 
So it must be grounded good. 
Does anybody else have this problem? :fluffpol:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Altenator wouldnt cause static just Whine noise in the speakers.

Static only on AM... Maybe need a better antenna or maybe a connection between the Antenna and CD player has been pulled loose? Have you checked the Antenna itself?


----------



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Just posted a simialr question. My AM recetion is OK but FM recently was dropped. Suspect an 'unattached' antenna. but where.. radio or at the power antenna. What should I look for and where to diagnose this?


----------

